# My weaving in progress



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks to your input a little while back, when I asked for suggestions on how to set up the purple yarns I ordered from Craftsy, I decided on a plaid pattern. I'm only halfway finished, but I am pleased with the pattern and couldn't wait to share it with you. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great, I love those colors. I saw them on craftsy but restrained myself????????


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! I just hope I got my math right and don't run out of any of the yarns before I'm done!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! It's fantastic!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. I love purple my self to you have the formula for your estimate on yarn. I will see If I can find mine.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors and I love the plaid. Nice weaving.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments. Mama879, I have my calculations for warp and went, based on 127 yards per yarn color (as stated on the lable). I warped 132 ends, with four of the colors having 3 repeats of 8 yarn threads each and the 5th yarn having 3 repeats of 12 threads. For the went I am using 12 picks for the four yarns and 8 for the 5th. On paper, if my math is right , I should have just enough yarn for a 60" woven cloth and a 6"" fringe on both ends. I hope I hope ☺


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Weft, I meant weft, not went! Stupid spellcheck! ???? Also, the heddle I'm using is a 12 dent.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, the shades of purple! Wow!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a beautiful blanket, I think the math is the hardest part of weaving.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very pretty. I love the pattern bring formed.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

A real wow piece. I love the colours and the way you've used them.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's just gorgeous and very striking. Nice work!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty, that's a nice plaid.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The weaving is beautiful. Your plaid design is perfect for those purples.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Your weaving is just beautiful. I have several weavers as friends.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is weaving up very well. Nice salvages.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

that is really beautiful. . .great job!!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Lovely, my favorite color.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful, I love the colors you've used.


----------

